# If you were from where I was from



## Antti

How to say that in Finnish?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I find _was_ odd in your example. I would say: _if you were from where I *am* from._ In Finnish: _jos olisit kotoisin samasta paikasta kuin minä._


----------



## Antti

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I find _was_ odd in your example. I would say: _if you were from where I *am* from._ In Finnish: _jos olisit kotoisin samasta paikasta kuin minä._



How is that literally? something like "if you were from the same place as me"?


----------



## Hakro

Another possibility:
_Jos olisit kotoisin sieltä mistä minä(kin)_


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Antti said:


> How is that literally? something like "if you were from the same place as me"?


Exactly.


----------

